# Help me re-scape my 15!



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

It doesn't look very good. I ripped out all the bacopa, as it was covered in green algae, as was a lot of the ludwigia. I pruned some of the rotala, pulled a lot out. I think I have too many stem plants and not enough short ones. 

I think my problem is that I have no central focal point.

Here's pics of it:









There's the huge crypt forest, mostly Wendtii Red, with a few Willisi in there.








Java fern/driftwood. Some ludwigia in front, and some Hemianthus Micranthemoides that I bought on a whim.








Whole tank.

I'm thinking of getting rid of that driftwood with the java fern. The fern is getting huge! I'll try and sell it, maybe. I moved all the vals to the back so they have some growing room. 

I'm thinking about getting some branchy driftwood for the center and pulling out the crypt forest to replant it around that.

I need ideas! New plants, layout, etc?


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Call me crazy but I like it. Then again I'm a newb.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like it too. But any tank where the plants aren't floating around loose looks better than mine.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm way to anal for that. This morning I was walking out the door and noticed a stem of Ludwigia floating at the top. My rational side said that I would take care of it when I got home however before I completed the thought my shirt was off and I had my entire armed submerged re-planting it.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

When I still had my krib, I had floating plants ALL THE TIME, because he used to dig them up. What a jerk.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

lol I <3 fish same here I am OCD stuff that isnt in place weer it should be I get crazy about it lol. Unless it is my room or stuff but my tanks drive me crazy. One day I couldnt find a fish I tore that tank apart looking for it but no Julie it looks good I like it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

To me, it looks too balanced. You have a large portion of large, long leaved plants on the left and right; it's formulaic not natural looking. The height is good though. If you notice, your plants make a V shape in heighth. Tall, short, tall. This has been proven to be aeshtetically pleasing to people, so plus one there 

Your new idea sounds great! That would definitely give you a focal point and the HM would look great around it as a carpet.

You've also got a variety of plants in there with a range of colors. This can be hard to pull off well. Nothing wrong with a dutch aquarium, it just takes time to plan it well so things don't clash. 

Your new idea sounds great! That would definitely give you a focal point and the HM would look great around it as a carpet.

What I would do: Remove that java fern. It's the wrong color green so it clashes with your other plants. Also, it's huge! Make some money off that sucker!
Leave the crypt forest, love it. Work with some rotala or some stem next to/kinda behind the crypt forest. Then lower the level of plants 'till you reach the HM on the left side/front. The difference in height will create depth.

So, basically, have heavy planting on the right with the carpet of HM and leave the left side open for swimming space. 

Good luck


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, I think I'll do that. Thanks!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Bump! I'm looking for a liiittle more input. Anyone else?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i think it might look nice if you went with plants that arent so...leafy.

also maybe a nice carpet of something to cover the ground would like nice IMO


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

A cool fish would make the tank look better IMO. But ya get some stems in there. and a carpet as Krazy pointed out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

I like Leah's ideas! Use the HM as the carpet and replace the Java with a bunch of Rotala. I see you already have some in the back. Bunch that up and put it where the Java fern is now. Then, you could get another stem plant like Ludwigia arcuata or Ludwigia brevipes for the back. Stick with narrow leaved plants, since they'll make the tank seem larger.


----------

